# [H] CSM, IG, [W] Cash, Necrons



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hokay, been doing the eBay thing for a while, but not having luck as of late (not to mention giving my cash moneys to eBay makes me sad inside) so here goes the latest batch of things I want to get rid of:

Asking prices INCLUDE shipping (which is $4 flat across the board except for the Greater Daemon which is $5 due to weight)

*Chaos Space Marines/Daemons*

Chaos Space Marine Dreadnought - converted from loyalist dreadnought, admittedly not the highest quality conversion, in my defense I bought it that way!
$20.00









Chaos Space Marine Lord (metal model) - primed
$11.00









Chaos Space Marines Squad - primed, with all icons, 2x flamers as weapons, used Warriors of Chaos heads/CCWs, champ w/PF
$28.00

































Chaos Daemons Greater Daemon of Nurgle - metal, based in Charadon Granite and that's it, no large base included because I lost it years ago...
$35.00









*Imperial Guard*
Cadian Shock Troops with Pig Iron Heads x60 (to include the 10x on the squad already) - Pig Iron heads alone would cost over $20.00 before shipping and handling!
$31.00
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Imperial-Guard-Cadian-Shock-Troops-Pig-Iron-Heads-/00/s/NTAxWDgwMA==/$(KGrHqFHJE!E88,mKty3BPW9ys7CSQ~~60_58.JPG/img]
[img]http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Imperial-Guard-Cadian-Shock-Troops-Pig-Iron-Heads-/00/s/NTAwWDEyMjM=/$(KGrHqRHJBIE9!ztJVUDBPW9yuICdg~~60_58.JPG









Imperial Guard Sentinel - completely unassembled and unprimed, I do have the base for this one as well, missile is pictured since it fell off the sprue
$20.00









As for what I'd want for trades if you'd like (and I'd prefer to keep them fairly close in terms of retail value if we do trade):
Immortals
Triarch Praetorians/Lychguard
Old Spyders
Old Wraiths

Please feel free to post here or PM me with questions.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Heavy Weapons Squad is sold.


----------

